# tyre pressure



## 102567 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi can anyone help me .I've just bought a 2002 elnagh marlin 59 and I'm not sure what the tyre presures should be. In the manual it says 72psi front and back but at the moment they're all 50 psi. Is the manual relating just to the base vehicle.( fiat ducato).......cheers


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi difficult one this,I think its a matter of getting the right balance.
ie.not too hard that it shakes the old bones to bits :lol: ,and not too soft that it becomes dangerous when driving.
My MH is Fiat based & I have found that 60psi all round seems about right,comfortable ride & good handling.
Many people will have differing views but this may be a starting point,hope it helps.
gary


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Below is something i found on this site so thanks must go to them but i cannot remember were i found it. I set my pressures as the sticker in the drivers door jam on my swift fiat 2004 5.5 Bar but the ride was far to harsh so found the info below and followed that, the ride and handling is much better now. 

Martyn 

Hi 

When we collected our new motorhome it came with 80psi all round and the ride was hard to put it mildly. 

As yet I have not had the chance to get to our local weighbridge but I did email Michelin and received the following reply. Hope it is of interest. 

"The tyre size quoted is able to run at the following axle loads/pressures, when 
fitted to a 'single fitment' axle (one tyre only each end of axle): 

215/70 R 15CP 109Q 'XC Camping' 

Axle weight Pressure 
(Kgs) (psi) 

Quoted wts: 1750 54 Front 
Quoted wts: 1850 57 Rear 

+10% front axle: 
Should you wish to help the front axle tyres cope more easily with the weight 
transfer forward under braking, we suggest that you may increase the front tyre 
pressure by 10% above any final calculated 'static' value, providing the maximum 
pressure (80 psi) is not exceeded. 

Final recommended pressures: 

Front: 59 psi 
Rear: 57 psi 

* Note: The above pressure values are only recommended for the axle weights 
stated above. 
Have you verified that each axle weight for your vehicle is actually being run 
at or below these quoted weights, by visiting a local weighbridge? 

Weighbridge: 
We suggest that individual axle weights from weighscale readings are used, in 
order to calculate pressure recommendations for each quoted load conditions. 
These would be preferred, due to readings being taken in the actual vehicle 
'running' condition - that is to say, with all water/fuel/baggage & passengers 
etc. onboard - and may result in better comfort if the vehicle is running way 
below maximum capacity. 

The results of surveys show that too many motorhome users run their vehicle 
overladen (read illegal), with little regard for axle weights and subsequent 
tyre related problems. 

The overall industry, therefore, tries to build-in a safety factor by fitting 
specific, strong 'motorhome' tyres, inflated to high pressure, in order to 
prevent the drastic consequences of overloading &/or under-inflating the tyres. 

The drawback of this safety factor, at the corresponding high pressure, is an 
extremely hard ride. The contents of the motorhome may rattle, but the tyres 
will cope nicely. 



Once again thank you for your interest in Michelin 

Yours sincerely 
Michelin Tyre Public Limited Company"


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hello 3sheds,

Is the manual you are refereing to the Fiat or the Elnagh?

50psi seems a little low but whats the ride feel like?

Our Burstner manual says 51psi for the tag & 81psi for the front. When we set the pressure's at these figures, the rear looks a little soft & front seems too hard. We now run at 55 rear & 73 front and this seems to give a more comfortable ride.

To change Psi to Bar divide by 14.7 ie: 75psi divide 14.7 = 5.1 bar
To change Bar to Psi just X by 14.7


----------



## 102567 (Jan 22, 2007)

thank you all very much! that's given me some ideas. Frank, I was referring to the fiat manual.

cheers alec


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

My Fiat based Sundance came at 79 psi all round. I did the Michelin enquiry as described above, sending them my weights, and got a similar reply. Now I have a softer, more stable ride. I guess the problem is that neither Fiat nor the MH manufacturer know what your on-the-road weghts are going to be, and so try to cover all eventualities.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

You also need to check what tyres you actually have fitted. Michelin XCs can take up to 80 psi, but more conventional commercial tyres (Which are absolutely fine incuidentally as long as weight limits are observed) have a max of 70 psi. I have Firestones front and Goodyears rear-Firestone have suggested 70 psi for the front and Goodyear didnt really want to help, so I run 70 all round. Doesnt seem too hard.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Our Hymer manual quotes,

4.5 bars (*66 psi*) for the tag axles, 
and, 
5.0 bars (*74 psi*) for the front axle.

These figures are assuming that Michelin Camping tyres are fitted.

Jock.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I went via the weighbridge routine, then emailed Michelin who sent me back precise tyre pressures for the weighbridge values. My dealer and the m/h handbook recommend the pressures for the base vehicle, which I now use as I have no intention of visiting a weighbridge every time I take the 'van out. The only snag with that was identifying the exact base vehicle model, in this case a variant of a Ford Transit. However I now use Ford's recommended pressures, and if stopped by the Bill, I have it in black and white. I assume they (the Bill) have the same song sheet as me. BTW when I first picked up the 'van from the suppliers the tyre pressures were no where near the legal pressures, he rear ones were even above the maximum stated on the sidewall. So it pays to check when collecting a new 'van.


----------



## scubydoo (Jan 18, 2007)

*Tyres re Long stay parking*

Hi all
Anyone got any advice as to parking the van for 2 or 3 months. Should you move it now and again to avoid flat spots or do you jack it up?
:roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tyre pressure*

Hi

Is there a link anywhere to the relevant Michelin site?

Russell


----------

